# Question on Group buildings



## ArmouredSprue (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi there!
As being new here I would like to ask how do I know if a group build is still active?

I'd like to participate in one but I was looking for info which one is active and couldn't find.

Any help?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Cheers mates!


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 28, 2013)

You can find that Info here:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/group-builds/new-generation-group-builds-2013-onwards-33203.html
We are currently in Group Build 17 - The Jet Age 1944-45/Recon-Transport-Observer Aircraft which runs until May 31st, so still time to get in.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 28, 2013)

Please join the GB. It would be great to see you in action.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2013)

Aye, jump into the GB #17, still a couple of months to go!


----------



## ArmouredSprue (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheers for the info chaps!

I'll wait for the next one to come!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 28, 2013)

Current GB in progress, and those to fill the year out. Join in matey......



*GB 18 - May 1st–Sun Sept 2nd 2013* -_*Heavy Hitters of WWII Allied or Axis*_, Single to Multi Engine. -
Bombers, dive bombers, tank busters, ground attack, anything that delivers a heavy punch.
*GB 19 - Aug 1st–Sun Dec 1st* –_ *Aircraft Nose Art*_. Aircraft must be based on an actual example of
flamboyant personal or squadron markings. This one has no set period.
*GB 20 - Nov 1st– Sun Mar 2nd 2014* – _*Aircraft in Foreign Service WWII*_. The last run of this build
brought up some interesting subjects, it's worth running again.


----------



## destrozas (Mar 29, 2013)

T Bolt said:


> You can find that Info here:
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/group-builds/new-generation-group-builds-2013-onwards-33203.html
> We are currently in Group Build 17 - The Jet Age 1944-45/Recon-Transport-Observer Aircraft which runs until May 31st, so still time to get in.



Best explained or as Bill GB18 from 1May


----------



## rochie (Mar 29, 2013)

just thought i could do an RAF P-47 for the next 3 builds !


----------



## ArmouredSprue (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks chaps!
I'll definitively be participating in the next GBs starting with the 18.
Cheers
Paulo


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2013)

Look forward to you jumping in Paulo!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 30, 2013)

Another one from Adelaide Wayne.
It'll be good to see him jump in on a GB


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2013)

was actually looking at a job in Adelaide the other day but it was for a pastry chef and that is just not my bag !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2013)

Bit far to travel every day anyway mate ......


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Bit far to travel every day anyway mate ......


if i fill up in Oz where petrol is cheaper it's doable i reckon !


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2013)

Might get your feet wet on part of the journey though... maybe trade in the Smart car for a Schwimwagen?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2013)

....or a 'Duck'..


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> ....or a 'Duck'..



Nah...he will cook it....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2013)

Which brings us to a news snippet from Liverpool a few days ago. There's a company operating for years, on behalf of the Council, running water-borne tours around the Liverpool waterfront, from Albert Dock, using DUCKWs. These are painted yellow, with the 'imaginative' name of 'Yellow Duckmarine', a tribute to the Beatles song, 'Yellow Submarine'. Anyway, one of them sank the other day, although all passengers were disembarked safely !


----------



## Njaco (Apr 2, 2013)

unlike in Philadelphia.....

Duck boat crash kills two in Philadelphia - San Francisco Headlines | Examiner.com

.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2013)

Oops!


----------

